# Compost Sentinel



## CompostHog (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm experimenting with using hedgehogs as pest control in compost heaps. Of course there's the regular vegetable scraps/plant leaves pile, but more importantly, the dog and cat manure pile. After the animal waste pile has decomposed somewhat, can I release hedgehogs to begin attacking whatever insects and worms are in the heap? (Of course I'm not suggesting letting hedgehogs loose on fresh doggy-cat doo -- that would be horrid!)

Here are some links for composting animal wastes:

http://www.associatedcontent.com/articl ... tml?cat=32

http://www.compostinfo.com/tutorial/DogWaste.htm


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Wouldn't that be feeding unknown insects to hedgehogs?
I know that hedgehogs should not be fed "wild" insects that have been caught from the outside because it can make them sick... so I don't think this is a very good idea.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Shae is right, this is absolutely not a good idea. Your hedgie(s) could get sick from eating wild bugs, and releasing them into the outdoors/compost heap could result in them getting injured or even killed.

Please find some other way to get rid of pests in your compost, this sounds rather dangerous for the hedgehogs involved.


----------



## CompostHog (Jul 6, 2010)

The compost heaps are contained, so it's not as though the hedgehogs would be run over by a passing motor vehicle or rabid fox. So that safety issue is resolved.

Aren't hedgehogs originally wild animals and introduced in different parts of the world for pest control? Are the worms for sale in pet stores guaranteed bred in such contained quarters that the worms themselves do not contain any pathogens? Seems as though hedgehogs are deprived if they are never let outside their domestic environment.

Not trying to start a fight or uproar here, just exploring utilitarian and cost-effective options for keeping hedgehogs, as well as seeking opportunities for animals to _be_ animals.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

The insects that most feed are farm raised or they farm their own so that it cuts down on the dangers of feeding ones from the wild that could be carrying anything. The farmed insects are raised to be ate by pets so their environment is controlled. I think its a great idea to compost and find natural ways to control pests but in my opinion pet hedgehogs would not be good in this roll. I don't think this case would be giving an animal the opportunity to be an animal. Pet hedgies are hybrids and can't not be found in the wild as they are. Their wild cousins may or may not do well in such a situation but uncontrolled temperatures can send pet hedgies into a hibernation which will kill them. Even their wild cousins would probably not do good in such situations unless the climate conditions were similar to the area they are native too. Their is too many uncontrolled variables which would be very harmful for pet hedgies. They are no longer able to live in the wild so it would not be a good idea to put an animal into a situation that it is not adapted for. 

I didn't take this as you trying to start an uproar its just in this case I don't think it would be in a hedgies best interest.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I think you are confusing European Hedgehogs, with African Pygmy hedgehogs.

APH have never been in the wild. Has Hedgieboard said, they are hybrids and are not found in the wild as they are. They were created and bred in captivity. With their strict environment needs, a mere few degree drop in temperature can be enough to kill an APH. 

European hedgehogs are "wild" hedgehogs that are actually found in the wild and considered a wild animal. 

If you lived in the UK, and could entice some wild European hedgehogs to your yard, then that would be a different story.


----------



## CompostHog (Jul 6, 2010)

A big THANKS to the posts that had helpful information differentiating breeds and intended habitats! I had read that in different parts of the world, hedgehogs were bred to be pest controllers. They were so successful that the hedgehogs had become pests themselves (lacking natural predators because they were foreign-introduced).

I also realized that my ignorance in having never owned a hedgehog prevented me from asking the right questions to get the answers I was looking for.

Are there hybrids that include wild hedgehog genes that are more suitable for a flexible diet?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't think you will find any other hedgehog hybrids other than the APH, so you're better off somehow acquiring wild hedgehogs and releasing them into your compost heap... of course that would require you somehow containing them in your yard, or around your compost heap, and I'm not sure how you would do that unless you were trapping them against their will... Maybe they will stay around your home because they are aware of the amount of insects that can be found in the compost heap... but they won't be domesticated, I don't think.

Don't worry about asking questions on this forum, everyone is here to help ^-^


----------

